# Fakt, keine Frage: Mining GPUs werden den Gebrauchtmarkt überfluten und die (auch Neu-) Preise massiv beeinflussen.



## mad-onion (3. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob Energiekrise, Inflation, oder ETH Proof of Stake, alle Zeichen deuten auf massiven Preisverfall am GPU Markt hin.  Nicht nur, dass die übrigen Coins, die mit GPU Mining geschürft werden können, weniger Profit versprechen, als das bald zu POS wechselnde Ethereum, nein, auch die Energiekosten steigen weltweit wegen Inflation und dem furchtbaren Krieg in der Ukraine und seinen Folgen. Das alles zusammen  macht das Mining schon jetzt in vielen Ländern unrentabeĺ und viele Miner wollen jetzt so schnell wie möglich ihre GPUs abstoßen, bevor die Preise noch weiter sinken, denn jeder Tag den es länger dauert, verringert den Profit.
Das GPU mining stirbt also aktuell immer weiter aus, der Gebrauchtmarkt wird bald immens von ehemaligen Mining GPUs dermaßen überflutet, dass die Annahme nicht weit ist, daß auch die Neupreise sich diesen sintflutartigen, sich anbahnenden Angebot beugen werden müssen.
Sparfüchse werden deshalb sicher noch eine Weile warten und selbst den aktuell gefallenen GPU Preisen gegenüber möglicherweise nochmal weitere 50% sparen können. Wer aktuell kauft, sollte sich über einen drohenden massiven und rapiden Wertverlust im  klaren sein.
Was vielen Gamern wichtig ist, um die Aufrüsterei auch finanziell besser zu ertragen, ist der beste Wiederverkaufswert. Und genau dieser wird für alle Käufer der letzten Monate und auch aktuell noch, drastisch fallen.


----------



## chill_eule (3. April 2022)

mad-onion schrieb:


> viele Miner wollen jetzt so schnell wie möglich ihre GPUs abstoßen


Dann mal los. 
Papa will eine RX 6700 XT (oder besser) für 300€


----------



## Schori (3. April 2022)

Und wenn man überhaupt nicht auf der Suche ist weil der aktuelle Pixelschubser ausreicht?
Auch würde ich keine Mining-GraKa kaufen, das Risiko eines Ausfalls wäre mir viel zu hoch.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. April 2022)

Ich bin sowieso eigentlich kein Gebrauchtkäufer, aber einem Miner eine Karte abkaufen????? Im Leben nicht! Ich hoffe, dass sie alle auf ihren GPUs sitzenbleiben.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (3. April 2022)

Eine durchgenudelte Miningkarte möchte ich nicht haben und ich bin auch noch voll zufrieden mit meiner aktuellen Karte, aber wenn deine Prophezeihung stimmt und auch der Preis für neue Karten auf ein erträgliches Niveau sinkt, dann könnte mich nächstes Jahr für eine 4070 begeistern.


----------



## chill_eule (3. April 2022)

Falls so eine Karte von einem "Profi"-Miner stammt, der sie undervoltet hat bei gleichzeitig verringertem powertarget und guter Kühlung kaufe ich die Alle mal lieber, als eine vom Gaming-OC-Nerd, der die Karte evtl. bis ans Takt/Temp/Power-Limit getrieben hat


----------



## Cook2211 (3. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Falls so eine Karte von einem "Profi"-Miner stammt, der sie undervoltet hat bei gleichzeitig verringertem powertarget und guter Kühlung kaufe ich die Alle mal lieber, als eine vom Gaming-OC-Nerd, der die Karte evtl. bis ans Takt/Temp/Power-Limit getrieben hat


Bedenkt man wie viele unzählige Stunden Mining Karten unter Volllast laufen, würde ich eher die Gamer Karte nehmen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Falls so eine Karte von einem "Profi"-Miner stammt, der sie undervoltet hat bei gleichzeitig verringertem powertarget und guter Kühlung kaufe ich die Alle mal lieber, als eine vom Gaming-OC-Nerd, der die Karte evtl. bis ans Takt/Temp/Power-Limit getrieben hat


Nur weißt Du nicht, wie der Vorbesitzer die Karte behandelt hat.
Die Miner unterstütze ich nicht.

Sie sind mit Schuld an den hohen Hardwarepreisen zur Zeit.
Und die treffen alle.


----------



## chill_eule (3. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nur weißt Du nicht, wie der Vorbesitzer die Karte behandelt hat.


Das ist aber immer das Problem beim Gebrauchtkauf, egal ob von Privat oder Miner


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das ist aber immer das Problem beim Gebrauchtkauf, egal ob von Privat oder Miner


Deswegen kaufe ich drei Sachen *nicht *gebraucht: CPU, GPU und Festplatte.

Und "schnell mal runtergefallen" hab ich schon oft gehört bei HD-Komplettausfall.
Bei einer SSD mag es gehen, aber die Magnetköpfe nehmen das manchmal übel.


----------



## big-mike56 (3. April 2022)

Ich würde auch nie eine Miner-Graka kaufen.
Aber aus Interesse würde ich gerne die Meinung von PCGH hören,was ein Dauerbetrieb 24/7 unter Vollast mit einer Graka macht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2022)

big-mike56 schrieb:


> Aber aus Interesse würde ich gerne die Meinung von PCGH hören,was ein Dauerbetrieb 24/7 unter Vollast mit einer Graka macht.



Es kommt drauf an.

Eine Karte, die 24/7 volle Power durchläuft wird nach mehreren Monaten (bis 1-2 Jahren) anfangen, nicht mehr ganz so hoch zu boosten bei gleicher Spannung/Verbrauch da der Chip degradiert. Das passiert aber in einem Ausmaß, den man ohne Benchmarks und fps-Counter zu benutzen niemals bemerkt (da 50 MHz mehr oder weniger schlichtweg nicht auffallen ohne konkret zu messen).
Dazu gabs glaub ich mal nen Artikel hier und Roman (8auer) hat das auch mal mit CPUs im Dauertest gezeigt, der maximal mögliche Takt nimmt mit den Vollastbetriebsstunden ganz allmählich ab.

Das hat aber mit dem Mining nichts zu tun denn kein Miner der noch bei Verstand ist betreibt seine Grafikkarte am Limit da das ineffizient ohne Ende ist. Miner undervolten ihre Karten und betreiben sie am Sweetspot, da sie hier viel mehr Hashes pro kWh bekommen. Diesen betriebszustand können die Karten quasi verschleißfrei fast ewig durchhalten - und, fun-fact: Da Miningkarten im 24/7-UV-Betrieb dauerhjaft bei einer Temperatur durchlaufen fällt sogar der Verschleißgrund Nummer eins, Temperaturschwankungen, flach. Bedeutet eine Miningkarte, die 2 Jahre lang bei 60°C durchgelaufen ist, ist statistisch gesehen weit weniger verschlissen als eine Karte die zu Hause im Spiele-PC jeden Tag 37 Zyklen von 30 auf 70°C und zurück erlebt hat - denn genau das ist es, was Lötstellen über wachsende Mikrorisse zerstört (was der häufigste Ausfallgrund ist, eine kaputte GPU ist der seltenste).

Miningkarten sind also wenn der Miner wusste was er tat technisch einwandfrei und womöglich in einem besseren Zustand als private Spielekarten mit viel weniger Betriebsstunden. Der Hauptgrund, keine Mining-Karten zu kaufen am Gebrauchtmarkt dürfte daher tatsächlich sein, diese Leute nicht noch unterstützen zu wollen.


EDIT:








						Kryptowährung: So wirkt sich (angeblich) jahrelanges Schürfen auf RTX 2080 Ti aus
					

Ein Youtuber wollte klären, wie viel Leistung eine Grafikkarte einbüßen muss, wenn sie jahrelang zum Krypto-Schürfen genutzt wird.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				



Der Unterschied dürfte aber hier durch festgebackene WLP und dadurch heißere/niedriger boostende GPU verstärkt worden sein.


----------



## Belzebub13 (3. April 2022)

Ich schätze auch was viele vergessen ist das durch ein Überangebot an GPU`s egal woher sie kommen, allgemein die Preise für GPU´s fallen.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. April 2022)

Also bei mir persönlich hat sich als empfindlichstes Bauteil einer Grafikkarte der VRAM gezeigt, Ich hatte mehr als einmal Karten bei denen sich der VRAM verabschiedet hat. Alleine deswegen hätte ich kein Vertrauen in eine Grafikkarte, bei der der VRAM Monate oder gar Jahre unter Strom stand.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2022)

Ja, VRAM ist neben Lötstellen auch ein häufiger Ausfallgrund - aber auch hier: wenn der Miner wusste was er tat und die Karte effizient betrieben hat wird der vRAM wahrscheinlich weniger verschlissen sein als bei manchen Privatkarten die am Vollanschlag fahren und ihren vRAM teilweise bei 100°C ballern lassen.^^

Am Ende ists natürlich immer ein Glücksspiel wenn man gebrauchte Hardware kauft wie "gut erhalten" sie ist und nicht zuletzt ist der Ausfall einer Einzelkarte ja auch immer statistisches Glück/Pech. Man sollte nur nicht gleuben, dass Miningkarten generell immer sehr viel "durchgenudelter" sein müssen als private Spielekarten. Das kann so sein wenn der Miner sich dumm angestellt hat, ist es aber in den meisten Fällen eher nicht. Oder ums anders zu sagen: Wenn mans nicht wüsste dass eine Karte aus einem Mining-Rig stammt könnte man sie von "normalen" Gebrauchtkarten normalerweise nicht unterscheiden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> wenn der Miner wusste was er tat und die Karte effizient betrieben hat


Das Hauptziel eines Miners ist doch Geld generieren.
Der Rest interessiert ihn einen feuchten Kehricht.

Wenn es dann noch solche, sorry, Deppen gibt, die jeden Mist kaufen, hat er noch mal einen an der Nase rumgeführt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Hauptziel eines Miners ist doch Geld generieren.
> Der Rest interessiert ihn einen feuchten Kehricht.


Ja eben - und eine am maximal effizienten Betriebspunkt (undervoltet und verschleißarm) betriebene Grafikkarte erzeugt mehr Gewinn.
Das meine ich ja damit - ein Miner der weiß was er macht betreibt seine Grafikkarten maxcimal gewinnbringend was automatisch sehr schonend bedeutet. Nur Miner die keine Ahnung haben (oder an einem Ort minen wo die Kilowattstunde 3 cent kostet und es egal ist) kaufen Karten und stecken sie stock in Rigs und drücken auf Start.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja eben - und eine am maximal effizienten Betriebspunkt (undervoltet und verschleißarm) betriebene Grafikkarte erzeugt mehr Gewinn.


Glaubst du wirklich, daß sich ein Miner deshalb Gedanken macht?
Rein mit dem Zeug und Geld verdienen.

Der Rest ist rausgeworfene Zeit, da Zeit = Geld.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur Miner die keine Ahnung haben (oder an einem Ort minen wo die Kilowattstunde 3 cent kostet und es egal ist) kaufen Karten und stecken sie stock in Rigs und drücken auf Start.


Sind das nicht die Mehrheit der Heizer?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich, daß sich ein Miner deshalb Gedanken macht?


Der Unterschied ob du 110 MH/s bei 350W machst oder 95 MH/s bei 250W macht bei größeren Rigs mehrere Tausend Euro monatlich aus oder kann im Grenzfall darüber entscheiden ob das Rig überhaupt Gewinn macht oder Verlust. Sprich ja, jeder bessere Miner macht sich da große Gedanken drüber. Es gibt sehr differenzierte Auswertungen darüber, wie man GPU und vRAM-Taktraten einstellen sollte um die maximale Hashrate pro verbrauchter Energie zu erreichen.

Das grob zu machen dauert auch nicht lange (alleine schon das Powertarget einer Grafikkarte von 100 auf 80% zu reduzieren steigert deren Effizienz stark - mit 2 klicks), schont aber die Karte schon enorm.

Natürlich haben das nicht alle gemacht, vor allem der Privatotto mit Einzelkarte nicht der nur den Reibach gewittert hat ohne wirklich den Plan zu haben. Aber je größer die Rigs und damit größer der potentielle "Spareffekt" bzw. Gewinn, desto höher schätze ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit ein, dass die Karten mit fürs minen optimierten (und damit schonenden) Betriebsparametern betrieben wurden.


----------



## HisN (3. April 2022)

[x] 5 Ich hab zum Release zum UVP gekauft.
Nach der 2500 Euro Titan RTX mit Turing Kern waren die Ampere zum Release richtig preiswert/Schnäppchen mit 1600 Euro.


----------



## Mahoy (3. April 2022)

Ich selbst bin versorgt, habe aber genug Leute in meiner "IT-Betreutenliste", die ein preiswertes Upgrade gut gebrauchen können. Wenn, dann wird allerdings nur von Anbietern mit Rücknahme gebraucht gekauft. Das ist dann zwar wieder ein paar Euro teurer, aber besser, als auf einer womöglich unsachgemäß herunter gerittenen Mining-Karte sitzenzubleiben.

Zudem steht die Frage im Raum, wie die Hersteller und Händler auf die erwartete Flut günstiger Gebrauchtkarten reagieren. Man möchte ja vermuten, dass sie sich dadurch nicht ihren Absatz von Neuware kaputt machen lassen wollen und ggf. preislich antworten.


----------



## facehugger (3. April 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zudem steht die Frage im Raum, wie die Hersteller und Händler auf die erwartete Flut günstiger Gebrauchtkarten reagieren. Man möchte ja vermuten, dass sie sich dadurch nicht ihren Absatz von Neuware kaputt machen lassen wollen und ggf. *preislich antworten.*


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt

Gruß


----------



## Mahoy (3. April 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


Aber sie stirbt. 

So Spaß beiseite, das skaliert sicherlich mit der Erwartungshaltung bzw. dem Leidensdruck. Wenn man ohnehin schon bereit wäre, eine Gebrauchtkarte zu kaufen, aber hofft, dass es in dem Zuge günstigere Neukarten gibt, kann immer noch zurückrudern, sollte sich diese Hoffnung nicht erfüllen.

Und wenn's dann noch lediglich darum geht, immer noch nutzbare Karten von Cousins, Schwagern und Sportsfreunden zu ersetzen, kann man sogar noch entspannter bleiben.


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Deswegen kaufe ich drei Sachen *nicht *gebraucht: CPU, GPU und Festplatte.


Meine letzte neu gekaufte GPU war eine Nvidia 6600GT  
Bei CPUs hab ich erst Recht keine Bedenken.

Festplatten, egal ob SSD oder HDD, sind ein anderes Thema, die sind auch prinzipiell Verschleißteile.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. April 2022)

Schön, dann wird RTX4000 und RX7000 womöglich wieder zu normalen Preisen angeboten.
Ist sicher ein trauriger Tag für Scalper 


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso eigentlich kein Gebrauchtkäufer, aber einem Miner eine Karte abkaufen????? Im Leben nicht! Ich hoffe, dass sie alle auf ihren GPUs sitzenbleiben.


Keine sorge, die werden es so beschreiben das man denken könnte das kaum bis keine Mining-Karten verkauft werden, die werden lügen wie gedruckt, die werden ihre vielen Accounts bemühen und sie einzeln verkaufen.
Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die einen Propagandafeldzug führen werden, einem klar machen wollen das diese Karten die besten Gebrauchtkarten sind die man bekommen kann


----------



## Atma (4. April 2022)

Schori schrieb:


> Auch würde ich keine Mining-GraKa kaufen, das Risiko eines Ausfalls wäre mir viel zu hoch.


Mining Karten werden so gut wie immer untervoltet und auf Effizienz getrimmt, auch ist der 24/7 Betrieb für die Hardware weniger schädlich als Gaming-Betrieb. Beim Gaming hast du ständig Aufheiz- und Abkühlphasen - immer und immer wieder. Das ist auf Dauer eine ziemliche Belastung für die Lötverbindungen wodurch die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Ausfall nach ein paar Jahren immer weiter ansteigt. Bei Mining-Karten hast du das Problem nicht.

Bei denen sollten nur die Wärmeleitpads und Paste erneuert werden, die dürften nach all der Dauerlast ziemlich verschlissen sein. Ist beides erneuert, sind die Karten fit für ein Leben nach dem Mining.


----------



## Shinna (4. April 2022)

mad-onion schrieb:


> der Gebrauchtmarkt wird bald immens von ehemaligen Mining GPUs dermaßen überflutet,


Nur passiert das, wenn überhaupt, nicht auf dem deutschen Markt. Die Kosten für den Transport und Einfuhrsteuern machen das nicht gerade attraktiv. 

Auch scheint der Markt inzwischen eine gewisse Sättigung zu haben. Vor Monaten war quasi jede halbwegs "günstige" RTX Karte max. binnen weniger Stunden ausverkauft bei den Retailern. Stand jetzt hat zBsp. MF diverse 3060(TI), 3070TI und höher im Bestand zu relativ niedrigen Preisen wieder. Eine 3060 ist dort aktuell für 454€ als verfügbar gelistet. Das ist ein Preisverfall von fast 1/3 im Zeitraum eines Monats. Von der UVP iHv. 329€ für eine 3060 sind wir zwar nach wie vor weit entfernt aber sind auch deutlich unter dem 2-3 fachen der UVP was zwischendurch an der Tagesordnung war.

Für Leute die die überteuerten Preise einfach ausgesessen haben ist das sehr erfreulich. Kommen wir doch wieder in den Bereich wo Entry und Midlevel Karten erschwinglich werden und man nicht auf gebrauchtes Zeug was zT. 2 und mehr Generationen veraltet ist ausweichen muss.


----------



## biosat_lost (4. April 2022)

Mir ist gestern auf Ebay ganz massiv aufgefallen, dass sich der GPU Markt entspannnt zu haben schien.

Es waren viele RTX 2080 für ~500 aber auch 450 zu haben und RTX 2080TI, auch Founders Edition, für um die 800€ sogar eine RTX 2080TI für 650 Sofortkaufpreis.
Gut es gab bei Turing ja vermehrt das Problem, dass vor allem bei früheren Modellen, es zu Abstürzen  im Game kam, besonders wenn anspruchsvolle Settings geladen wurden.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der erste GDDR6 V-Ram eben doch stark übertakteter und umgeschriebener GDDR5X V-Ram war.
Alles was stark übertaktet ist, braucht nach einer gewissen Betriebsdauer mehr Strom, auch wenn der Takt gleich bleibt, aber besonders, wenn weiter übertaktet wird.
Und dieser  Mehrbedarf wurde den Spannungswandlerphasen vom original Bios nicht mehr zur Verfügung gestellt.

Der V-Ram bekam zu wenig Spannung  und es kam zu Artefaktbildung bis hin  zu Abstürzen.
Das konnnte dann mit einem Biosflash behoben werden.
Ich schreib das weil da jemand eine 2080 verkaufte mit einem GPUZ Screenshot, indem im oberen Feld rund ein drittel der Werte ganz fehlten und bei den APIs, die Kästchen mit nvidia Grün als aktiv markiert waren .
Hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen, ich glaube das hatte der selbst gemacht, das Bios der Karte war korruppt, wahrscheinlich nach einem missglücktem Biosflash mit NV Flash.

Aber der Karton war wie neu und die 2080 Super die aber keine Super war kostete nur 650€ immerhin.

Jedenfalls könnte ich bei ner FE Turing echt schwach werden.

Überlege auch ob ich meine EVGA GTX 1080TI FTW3 mit EK Kühler gegen eine  EVGA RTX 2080 Hydrocopper austausche???.
 Jedenfalls gibt es wieder Karten, teuer zwar, aber es sind Optionen und nicht gänzlich ausgeschlossene Unverschämtheiten!
Klar sind das alles Minerkarten , aber das macht ja nichts. Die Hydrocooper ist aber keine.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Meine letzte neu gekaufte GPU war eine Nvidia 6600GT
> Bei CPUs hab ich erst Recht keine Bedenken.
> 
> Festplatten, egal ob SSD oder HDD, sind ein anderes Thema, die sind auch prinzipiell Verschleißteile.


Bei mir genauso. Dazu habe ich noch an die 100 gebrauchte Karten zwischen 2018-2021 gekauft und verkauft, ohne Zwischenfall. Ich hatte noch nie eine defekte Nvidia GPU, einmal einen mechanischen defekt bei einer 780TI die gefallen war und einmal hatte ich eine GTX 680 mit einem geflashten Bioschip gekauft, die ich wieder ganz flashen konnte.
Und bei CPUs, der gebraucht CPU Markt ist der einzig faire Markt den ich kenne. Die Chinesen sind echt super drauf und würden niemals eine defekte CPu verkaufen. 

Die stehen für alles gerade und die CPUs sind immer top.

Ich habe alle meine CPUz HoF Ränge mit CPUs aus Ebay Sofortkauf gemacht, nicht mit selektierten.

Die einzige CPU die mir jemals kapputt ging, war dieser Xeon E3-1240 V3 den ich neu gekauft hatte.

Wahrscheinlich aufgrund übervolteter Memorycontroller.

Ob ein Chip kapputt gehen wird , diese Schicksal ist ihm mehr oder weniger ab Werk auferlegt, glaube ich größtenteils. Wie lange muss man bitte eine CPU  quälen, übervolten, übertakten, mit schlechten Temps betreiben, bis sie Ausfälle hat? Sowas geht meist sehr zügig und kommt aus dem quasi nichts, oder es kommt gar nicht. 

Natürlich verschlechtert sich das OC Verhalten mit der Länge der Zeit und der negativen Intensivität der Methoden sprich der Temperatur, die entstand als man ihn übertaktet betrieb.  Je mehr man ihn übervoltete, ohne ihn gemäß dessen zu kühlen, desto schwerer ist er mit der Zeit stabil zu übertakten.

Aber es gibt auch Methoden, da werden mehere Millimieter des Chips, weggeätzt, mit Flussäure, oder einer anderen Schwefelsäure nehme ich an. Bis man die Kontaktpunkte kaum noch sehen  kann und die laufen dann wieder einwandfrei.
Da ist  ja dann auch von auszugehen, dass der der das macht diese Chips alle als volldefekt kaufte, dazu!

Die Silikonlottery zeigt sich von  neu oder gebraucht ziemlich unbeeindruckt., ist meine Erfahrung.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (4. April 2022)

Ich bin aktuell noch versorgt und habe nicht unbedingt den Drang aufzurüsten. Soll es geben.
Kaufen würde ich von einem Miner so oder so nicht:
1. Sollen die Miner doch auf ihrer Hardware sitzen bleiben, wo sie die über die Jahre nachgegeiert haben
2. Wie bei jedem Gebrauchtkauf hat sie keine Garantie mehr. Zwar lassen Miner ihre Karten nahe des Effizienzoptimums laufen und damit weit von dem entfernt, wie Grafikkarten aktuell verkauft werden, außerdem haben sie durch die Dauerlast weniger Heat Cycles durchlebt, welche ja zu BGA solder cracks führen können. Dennoch habe ich keine Lust einige Monate später VRAM-Probleme zu haben (einige Coins gehen ja wohl ziemlich auf den VRAM) und dann das Ding nur ins Regal stellen zu können.

Außerdem ist Dual-Slot ja mittlerweile auch so gut wie ausgestorben. Selbst bei einer 6600XT sind etwa 2/3 der Customs nur mit Triple-Slot zu bekommen, die bekomme ich ja nicht mal ins Gehäuse.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2022)

biosat_lost schrieb:


> Mir ist gestern auf Ebay ganz massiv aufgefallen, dass sich der GPU Markt entspannnt zu haben schien.
> 
> Es waren viele RTX 2080 für ~500 aber auch 450 zu haben


Das ist "entspannt"?
Ich kriege für meine 4 Jahre alte für 700€ gekaufte 2080er strix in der Bucht 500€ Gebrauchtwert?  
Vor der ganzen Geschichte hier warste nach so einer langen Zeit froh gewesen wenn dir jemand übertrieben gesagt noch nen Hunderter für so eine Karte gegeben hatte (4 Jahre alte GTX980? Da war kaum was drin). Klar sind die Zeiten wohl nicht mehr so extrem wie vor 6 Monaten aber von normal oder gar entspannt sind wir immer noch meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## biosat_lost (4. April 2022)

Klar, entspannt ist definitiv der falsche Begriff. 
Bis gestern war es halt hoffnungslos, optionslos und absurd. 

Also ich hätte an einer so überteuerten Karte, ne RTX 3080 für 1600€ keinen rechten Spaß gehabt. 

Irgendwann hört es bei mir auf und ich informiere mich gar nicht mehr richtig über den GPU Markt. 

Was sonst immer eins meiner Haupthobbys war, ich kannte so um 2015 die Tagespreise jeder Vollausbaukarte. 

Also jedes Kühlerdesigns( woran man auch sieht wie pathologisch das war zeitgleich). Nun scheint es aber wieder Möglichkeiten zu geben, interessante Karten a la RTX 2080TI FE, ja für nur etwas weniger als den Releasepreis ins eigene Gehäuse zu zaubern. 

Wenn man Monate in einer Stadt lebt, die schwer umkämpft wird, wie Beirut z.B. , dann wird man Phasen gegenseitiger Waffenruhen als entspannt empfinden, im Gegensatz zu dem Tag, an dem man einen Teil dieses Luxushotels da wegbombte, das ganz normal in Betrieb war.

Nur wird diese Situation dann auch nicht entspannt sein, entspannter als vorher, aber solche Begriffe gehören da noch
 nicht wirklich hin. 
Die EVGA GTX 980 ACX2 kostete 2018 so 150€, jetzt gibt es sie wieder für 250€, wenn man Glück hat  und ein Kumpel von mir kaufte gestern eine RX460 für fast 400€, ich konnte es ihm nicht ausreden. 

Nein entspannt ist noch gar nichts, entspannt war sich Weihnachten 2007 ne 8800GTX zu kaufen.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich, daß sich ein Miner deshalb Gedanken macht?
> Rein mit dem Zeug und Geld verdienen.
> 
> Der Rest ist rausgeworfene Zeit, da Zeit = Geld.


Mal die einschlägigen Seiten durchgelesen? Wie lange dauert es im MSI AB eine Karte auf ihren niedrigsten Spannungswert festzunageln? 20 Sekunden?



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ob du 110 MH/s bei 350W machst oder 95 MH/s bei 250W macht bei größeren Rigs mehrere Tausend Euro monatlich aus oder kann im Grenzfall darüber entscheiden ob das Rig überhaupt Gewinn macht oder Verlust.


Bei ETH ist der Verlust durch eine undervoltete Karte bei weitem nicht so krass. Auf die GPU Leistung kommt es fast nicht an, man verliert vielleicht in der zweiten Nachkommastelle ein bisschen was, dafür spart man 50-80W bei einer 3090 ein, wenn die Karte auf 725mV, also der kleinstmöglichen Stufe läuft.

Bei einer Minigkarte muss man eigentlich nur mit einer Wartung des Kühler rechnen, auf jeden Fall haben die Lüfter durch den Dauerbetrieb einen höheren Verschleiß.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. April 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Mal die einschlägigen Seiten durchgelesen? Wie lange dauert es im MSI AB eine Karte auf ihren niedrigsten Spannungswert festzunageln? 20 Sekunden?


Sorry, aber jede Karte hat einen eigenen "niedrigsten Spannungswert", mit welchem sie stabil durchläuft.

Und ich glaube einfach nicht, daß ein Durchschnitts-Miner sich so viel Arbeit macht.

Wenn man einen Chip dabei dauerhaft an der Materialbelastungsgrenze betreibt, stehen die Sperrschichten kurz vor dem Durchbruch.

Die laufen dann noch ein halbes Jahr so la la und dann geht die Karte nie wieder an.
Das Zeug ist Schrott, ob man es wahr haben will oder nicht.

Und eine RTX 2080 für 500.- EUR nach 4 Jahren Nutzungszeit zu verkaufen bei einem UVP von um die 850.- EUR ist einfach absurd.

Im Laden hätte ich für die Karte je nach Nutzung (bei 5 Jahren Garantie des Herstellers) bei Defekt so um die 200.- EUR maximal als Tabellenpreis berechnet.

Die Zeiten sind leider anders und so kommen solche Phantasiezahlen zusammen, die die Leute ja auch bezahlen mangels Angebot.

Edit: Bei der Überschrift hab ich schallend gelacht (Badewannenkurve und so ...).


----------



## Richu006 (4. April 2022)

Das wäre ja echt toll... wenn die gpu preise sich bis zur nächsten Gen erholt hätten. Und die Verfügbarkeit besser würde.

Aber irgendwie zweifle ich noch bisschen.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber jede Karte hat einen eigenen "niedrigsten Spannungswert", mit welchem sie stabil durchläuft.
> 
> Und ich glaube einfach nicht, daß ein Durchschnitts-Miner sich so viel Arbeit macht.


Ich glaube du missverstehst das Vorgehen. Man öffnet einfach die Takt-/Spannungskurve, markiert den Wert bei 725mV und drückt Strg+L, fertig. Da braucht man nichts testen, weil die Karte innerhalb ihrer Spec läuft. Noch faulere ziehen einfach nur das PL weit runter, was aber nicht so effizient ist.

Edit2: Die Chiptemp liegt so bei 50°C und weniger, also weit weg vom Maximum und Werten, wie sie in Spielen erreicht werden.

Edit: 





wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Chip dabei dauerhaft an der Materialbelastungsgrenze betreibt, stehen die Sperrschichten kurz vor dem Durchbruch.


Das macht kein Miner, der sich nur halbwegs ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt hat. Keiner von denen möchte einen Defekt vom Zaun brechen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. April 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Edit: Das macht kein Miner, der sich nur halbwegs ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt hat.


Ich denke, daß es da sehr oft nur um's schnelle Geld geht.
Das sind nicht alles solche Cracks, wie wir hier.


----------



## Richu006 (4. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich denke, daß es da sehr oft nur um's schnelle Geld geht.
> Das sind nicht alles solche Cracks, wie wir hier.


Schnelles Geld gibts beim mining nicht!
Wer GPU's kauft und die erst "abminern" muss, muss relativ lange minern, bis es sich rentiert hat.

Wer sich ein mining rig bauen kann, wird auch fähig sein. Die gpu's mit undervolting etc. Zu optimieren.

Ich kenne niemand der minert, und seine gpu nicht undervoltet hat.

Btw. Meine 3090 ist seit. 1.5 Jahren auch am minern wenn ich nicht zocke.

Läuft immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Temperaturen sind auch noch wie am ersten Tag. 

Mein chip wird 35°c im mining Betrieb.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. April 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Schnelles Geld gibts beim mining nicht!
> Wer GPU's kauft und die erst "abminern" muss, muss relativ lange minern, bis es sich rentiert hat.
> 
> ...
> ...


Ist mir völlig schnuppe.

Kaufen werde ich solches Zeugs niemals.


----------



## lucky1levin (4. April 2022)

Na dann gibs mit 5000er Gen wieder gute Preise ^^


----------



## Schori (4. April 2022)

Atma schrieb:


> Mining Karten werden so gut wie immer untervoltet und auf Effizienz getrimmt, auch ist der 24/7 Betrieb für die Hardware weniger schädlich als Gaming-Betrieb. Beim Gaming hast du ständig Aufheiz- und Abkühlphasen - immer und immer wieder. Das ist auf Dauer eine ziemliche Belastung für die Lötverbindungen wodurch die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Ausfall nach ein paar Jahren immer weiter ansteigt. Bei Mining-Karten hast du das Problem nicht.
> 
> Bei denen sollten nur die Wärmeleitpads und Paste erneuert werden, die dürften nach all der Dauerlast ziemlich verschlissen sein. Ist beides erneuert, sind die Karten fit für ein Leben nach dem Mining.


Auch mit reduzierter Spannung verschleißen die Transistoren/Kondensatoren im Speicher und da Mining Karten 24/7 laufen haben die auch dementsprechend Betriebsstunden drauf.
Mal davon ab, dass ich die Miner nicht auch noch unterstützen will.


----------



## Hoppss (4. April 2022)

biosat_lost schrieb:


> Die EVGA GTX 980 ACX2 kostete 2018 so 150€, jetzt gibt es sie wieder für 250€, wenn man Glück hat und ein Kumpel von mir kaufte gestern eine RX460 für fast 400€, ich konnte es ihm nicht ausreden.


 ... mmm ... ich habe auch noch eine RX460 ... so als Backupkarte  !! Ansonsten hoffe ich natürlich, daß diese Mining-Stücke auch den deutschen Markt mal endlich überfluten 
Aber Spaß beiseite: Habe vor diesem Text extra nochmal bei "Geizhals" nachgesehen  ... da werden für Altmetall wie eine neue 1650 oder 1050ti noch immer über 200€ aufgerufen! Praktisch derselbe Preis wie für eine nagelneue 6500XT , die derzeit für knapp über 200€ beginnt, allerdings doch deutlich schneller ist. Wie geht so etwas


----------



## Lexx (4. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Deswegen kaufe ich drei Sachen *nicht *gebraucht: CPU, GPU und Festplatte.


Erweitere ich mit 
- RAM (wollte übertaCkten, waren abgeruzzelt)
- Mainboards (kam unreparierbar von RMA retour) und
- Bildschirm (wurde wohl mit 400er-Schleifpapier "gereinigt")

Alles schon im Bekanntenkreis erlebt.

Soundkarten und Musikintrumente sind (aus eigener Erfahrung) 
aber durchaus/durchgehend kaufbar.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich denke, daß es da sehr oft nur um's schnelle Geld geht.


Erklär mal, wie "schnell" man mit einer Karte für 1500€ und mehr, die etwa 5-6€ Umsatz am Tag schafft, Geld verdient.


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2022)

Wenn es gar nicht anders geht kaufe ich auch eine gebrauchte Karte.
Nur von einen Miner ungerne.


----------



## compisucher (5. April 2022)

Ich schaue nur aufs TeaserBild mit im Freien herumliegenden GPUs...
Nie im Leben würde ich mir was aus einer Farm kaufen, nicht mal geschenkt würde ich eine nehmen.
Sollen alle darauf sitzen bleiben und die nächsten 100 Jahre ihre Schulden abbezahlen...


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. April 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Erklär mal, wie "schnell" man mit einer Karte für 1500€ und mehr, die etwa 5-6€ Umsatz am Tag schafft, Geld verdient.


Ich erkläre hier technische Probleme und mache keine Miningwerbung.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich erkläre hier technische Probleme


Leider ohne Hand und Fuß.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. April 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Leider ohne Hand und Fuß.


Genau, wie das Minig-Gebrabbel.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Genau, wie das Minig-Gebrabbel.


Es gibt dutzende Guides, wie man Karten fürs Mining betreiben soll. Beispiel: https://www.nicehash.com/blog/post/...overclocking-guide-to-increase-mining-profits

Deine Posts sind unbelegtes Gebrabbel. Das kann jeder sehen, der sich mal einen halben Vormittag mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Chip dabei dauerhaft an der Materialbelastungsgrenze betreibt, stehen die Sperrschichten kurz vor dem Durchbruch.


Wo ist diese Grenze? Wie weit ist ein GA102 bei 725mV davon entfernt?


----------



## Mahoy (5. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sollen alle darauf sitzen bleiben und die nächsten 100 Jahre ihre Schulden abbezahlen...


Wenn's mal so wäre. Nur leider veräußern  die ihren Bestand zumeist an Zwischenhändler / Weiterverkäufer, haben sich also längst gesundgestoßen, bevor die Ware gerbaucht wieder auf dem Markt verfügbar wird, von dem die Miner sie neu abgezogen haben.


----------



## Hoppss (5. April 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Erklär mal, wie "schnell" man mit einer Karte für 1500€ und mehr, die etwa 5-6€ Umsatz am Tag schafft, Geld verdient.


Dazu doch noch mal ne Frage: Bedeuten 5-6€ Umsatz am Tag mit oder ohne Stromkosten??
Ansonsten wenn "Rohgewinn" , braucht man ja doch schon wenigstens so ein dreiviertel Jahr, bevor sich alleine der Kauf der GPU gerechnet hat ...
Falls nicht, sollte man jedenfalls in Deutschland schon viel Geld haben, um bei diesem "Mining" überhaupt mitzumachen  ...


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2022)

Umsatz spricht doch für sich oder? 
Wenn du die deutschen Stromkosten abziehst, bleibt da wahrscheinlich kein Gewinn.


----------



## Lexx (5. April 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du die deutschen Stromkosten abziehst, bleibt da wahrscheinlich kein Gewinn.


Doch, für Anteilsbesitzer Deutscher Stromkonzerne.


----------



## Anthropos (6. April 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Windkraft als Möwenschredder und optischer Landschaftszerstörer auf dem absteigenden Ast


Das stimmt doch nicht. Erst gestern wurde beschlossen, dass die Mindest-Abstände von Windrädern zu Radar-Anlagen von 15 auf 5km verkürzt werden sollen. Dadurch können 1200 neue Windräder entstehen mit der Leistung von 5GigaWatt!


----------



## Richu006 (6. April 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Ansonsten wenn "Rohgewinn" , braucht man ja doch schon wenigstens so ein dreiviertel Jahr, bevor sich alleine der Kauf der GPU gerechnet hat ...
> Falls nicht, sollte man jedenfalls in Deutschland schon viel Geld haben, um bei diesem "Mining" überhaupt mitzumachen  ...


Mal abgesehen von den Stromkosten due das ganze unrentabel machen.
Muss man aber nicht erst dem gesammten Betrag der Hardware rein holen, bis man "Gewinn" macht.

Denn die Hardware selbst wird durchs minen ja nicht Wertlos (auch wenn viele hier das so sehen xD)

Die kann am Ende oder beim umtausch problemlos noch zu aktuellen Handelspreisen auf dem gebrauchtmarkt verkauft werden.

Auch wer schreibt. Ich kaufe nicht von minern... das kann niemand kontrollieren!. Wer nicht von minern will, der muss neu kaufen. Wer gebraucht kauft, weis nie was mit der gpu zuvor angestellt wurde.


----------



## Birdy84 (6. April 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Uhh ... wenn das so ist und ich rechne mal für das Gesamtsystem nur 500Watt/h und nur 30cent/kWh (es soll hier immer noch Leute mit alten Verträgen für knapp unter 30cent geben) ... macht das 7,2€/Tag aus, verliert der Miner hier ja grob 1-2€ pro Tag, Hardware noch nicht eingerechnet!


Bei einer angepassten 3090 kann man von 270-290W ausgehen, plus Verbrauch vom restlichen System. Das sind dann eher unter 350W als 500W, was aktuell in etwa 3,75€ Gewinn am Tag bringt. Rückblickend hat sich darüber eine 3090 seit Erscheinungsdatum bereits mehr als selbst finanziert.


----------



## Ion_Tichy (6. April 2022)

Meine letzte neue Graka war eine Nvidia GTS 8800 320mb. Seitdem nur noch gebraucht, war bestimmt auch die ein oder andere Miningkarte dabei. Davon ist mir noch nie eine kaputt gegangen.
Meine jetzige 2070 habe ich für 450€ gekauft, also fast der Neupreis. Das hätte ich normalerweise nie bezahlt wenn ich für meine beiden Polariskarten, die mit Sicherheit in einem Miningrig gelandet sind, nicht 540€ bekommen hätte.
Letztendlich soll das jeder so handhaben wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## biosat_lost (7. April 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Bei einer angepassten 3090 kann man von 270-290W ausgehen, plus Verbrauch vom restlichen System. Das sind dann eher unter 350W als 500W, was aktuell in etwa 3,75€ Gewinn am Tag bringt. Rückblickend hat sich darüber eine 3090 seit Erscheinungsdatum bereits mehr als selbst finanziert.


Und der Punkt an dem sie sich amortisiert hat, müsste doch auch der Break Even Point sein, oder irre ich mich? Wenn nicht so ist dieser zumindest sehr nah dahinter darzustellen.


----------



## Birdy84 (7. April 2022)

biosat_lost schrieb:


> Und der Punkt an dem sie sich amortisiert hat, müsste doch auch der Break Even Point sein, oder irre ich mich? Wenn nicht so ist dieser zumindest sehr nah dahinter darzustellen.


Warum sollten die Zeitpunkte auseinander liegen?


----------



## biosat_lost (7. April 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von den Stromkosten due das ganze unrentabel machen.
> Muss man aber nicht erst dem gesammten Betrag der Hardware rein holen, bis man "Gewinn" macht.
> 
> Denn die Hardware selbst wird durchs minen ja nicht Wertlos (auch wenn viele hier das so sehen xD)
> ...


Das macht den Break Even Point aber schwerer berechenbar, da der Gewinn aus Wiederverkauf, ja eher vage und ungenau ist. Ich würde das erstmal rauslassen und als das Notpolster irgendwie zwischenbuchen, an dessen Fehlen so oft schon solch ein Unternehmen gescheitert ist.
In einer Bilanz ist das aber natürlich alles ganz genau kalkuliert, da wird sowas ja auch in der Regel irgendwie abgeschrieben, während das Bitcoinmining ja meines Wissens eher gänzlich an der Steuer vorbei geht, in den meisten Fällen.
Bitcoinmining ist selbst für heutige Verhältnisse unmoralisch, finde ich. Es ist doch klar, dass das die Inflation forcieren  muss.
Das sind Gelddruckmaschinen, das Kapital wird weitesgehenst an der Wirtsschaft vorbei geschleust und ist am Ende auch nicht  ausreichend gedeckt. Trotzdem kann es vollwertig wieder in den Kapitalmarkt eingeschleust werden, legal und einfach gegen andere Devisen umgetauscht werden. Das ist gefährlich meiner Ansicht.
Wobei meine BWLer / BK/IHK Zeiten lange her sind und ich auch wenig Bock habe, schnell mal ne Excel Tabelle zu machen. Das einzige was für mich wirklich eine Aussagekraft hat.


Birdy84 schrieb:


> Warum sollten die Zeitpunkte auseinander liegen?


Minimal wenn sie sich amortisiert hat, hat ma die Kosten die man dafür aufwandte wieder rein und die Karte ist zu eigenen Kapital geworden. Der Break Even Point ist ja der Punkt, an dem die Sache echten Gewinn macht. Ich meine er müsste direkt dahinter kommen. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich irre. Natürlich wenn man es so sieht, dass der Besitzt der Karte ja auch als Gewinn zu verbuchen ist, dann ist der Punkt der Amortisation mit dem Break even Point tatsächlich gleichzusetzen. Aber nein es ist ja kein echter Gewinn, da man an dem Punkt nur das raus hat, was man an Aufwendungen aufbrachte. Man ist dann +/- =0, von da an kann echter Gewinn erzielt werden, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Richu006 (7. April 2022)

Also mein Kollege hat ingesammt 10 mining rigs gebaut. Damit geminert und am Ende die Hardware teurer verkauft als er sie eingekauft hat.

Der hat innert kürzester Zeit ca. 20k Gewinn gemacht.

Sein vorgehen war immer gleich.

Er kaufte sich jegliche GPU' die er irgendwo kaufen konnte. 
Alles von 3060 an aufwärts. 

Dansch baute er diese in 10 er rigs, bestehend aus jeweils 10 gpu's.

Danach stellte er die Rigs im Internet zum verkauf aus. Etwa 10% teurer als er fürs ganze bezahlt hat.

Gleichzeitig hatte er di mining rigs bei sich zuhause in Betrieb.
Immer so lange bis er ein Käufer fand. 

Soo hatte er sich 3 Ethereum erminert und am Ende die ganze hardware für +10% gewinn verkauft.

Der ist immer alles los geworden.

Der hat zimlich viel kohle gemacht mit dem ganzen. Schon alleine durch den hardware wiederverkauf.

Dazu kommen noch die 3 ethereum. Die es so "gratis" dazu gab.

Aber klar der Hat etwa 100k ausgegeben zu Beginn für die ganzen gpu's. 
Das ist also schon ein gewisses Risiko


----------



## Birdy84 (7. April 2022)

biosat_lost schrieb:


> Das macht den Break Even Point aber schwerer berechenbar, da der Gewinn aus Wiederverkauf, ja eher vage und ungenau ist. Ich würde das erstmal rauslassen und als das Notpolster irgendwie zwischenbuchen, an dessen Fehlen so oft schon solch ein Unternehmen gescheitert ist.
> In einer Bilanz ist das aber natürlich alles ganz genau kalkuliert, da wird sowas ja auch in der Regel irgendwie abgeschrieben, während das Bitcoinmining ja meines Wissens eher gänzlich an der Steuer vorbei geht, in den meisten Fällen.
> Bitcoinmining ist selbst für heutige Verhältnisse unmoralisch, finde ich. Es ist doch klar, dass das die Inflation forcieren  muss.
> Das sind Gelddruckmaschinen, das Kapital wird weitesgehenst an der Wirtsschaft vorbei geschleust und ist am Ende auch nicht  ausreichend gedeckt. Trotzdem kann es vollwertig wieder in den Kapitalmarkt eingeschleust werden, legal und einfach gegen andere Devisen umgetauscht werden. Das ist gefährlich meiner Ansicht.
> Wobei meine BWLer / BK/IHK Zeiten lange her sind und ich auch wenig Bock habe, schnell mal ne Excel Tabelle zu machen. Das einzige was für mich wirklich eine Aussagekraft hat.


Ganz so ist es nicht. Es steckt bei Proof of Work ja schon eine Arbeits- bzw. Rechenleistung und dementsprechend mindestens Energieaufnahme dahinter.



biosat_lost schrieb:


> Minimal wenn sie sich amortisiert hat, hat ma die Kosten die man dafür aufwandte wieder rein und die Karte ist zu eigenen kapital geworden. Der Break Even Point ist ja der Punkt, an dem die Sache echten Gewinn macht. Ich meine er müsste direkt dahinter kommen. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich irre.


Da könnte man nun auch den Zeitpunkt der AUsschüttung berücksichtigen, aber ich wüsste nicht warum man das Thema so genau betrachten sollte.


----------



## biosat_lost (9. April 2022)

Tut mir leid, aber weil ich einmal damit angefangen habe .  Ich mag kein BWL, mein Vater hat mich damals einfach auf einer Privathochschule angemeldet, ohne mir was zu sagen und ich kam mir zwar vor wie in nem abgehalfterten Sowiekurs, was aber nicht heißt, dass ich gut war.
Es hat mich einfach zu wenig interessiert, ich interessiere mich einfach nicht für die Anhäufung von Geld, oder wie das bewerkstelligt werden kann.
Alle Menschen die ich kenne die zu Geld kamen, wurden auf die genau gleiche Art und Weise spießig und vor allem geizig.

Aber die Sache ist einfach zu simpel und jetzt möchte ich es mal kurz am Rande etwas richtiger schreiben.


Also der break even point ist nicht der Punkt an dem ein Unternehmen schwarze Zahlen schreibt, sondern der Punkt, an dem der Erlös sich mit den fixen Kosten + den variablen Kosten deckt.  Deshalb wird er auch die Gewinnnschwelle genannt, der Punkt der als eine der Hauptvorraussetzungen dient, Gewinn zu machen. Dazu gibt es folgende simpple Grafik:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*G(x) = E – K = 0
Erlös = Preis × Stückzahl, also: 
E = p * x
Kosten = variable Kosten × Stückzahl + fixe Kosten, also: 
K = K(v) * x + K(f)
Gleichsetzung der Formeln für Erlös und für Kosten, also: 
p * x = K(v) * x + K(f)
Daraus ergibt sich die Formel für den Break even Absatz in Worten:
Absatz-Gewinnschwelle = Fixkosten / (Preis - variable Kosten)

Der Break Even Punkt oder die Gewinnschwelle ist der Moment im Zeitverlauf zu dem die Kosten und Umsätze eines Produktes, Standorts oder Kunden gleich hoch sind, oder, der Punkt an dem Kosten und Erlöse gleich groß sind und weder Gewinn noch Verlust erwirtschafte wird.*

Der Punkt an dem sich z.B. eine GPU amortisiert hat, ist nicht vor dem, der break even point( Gewinnschwelle), sondern folgt in der Regel genau darauf,  also hinterher.

* Die Amortisation meint die Zeit, die es braucht, bis das für eine Investition eingesetzte Kapital vollständig als Ertrag, Einnahme oder Einzahlung wieder zurückgeflossen ist. 

Mit einer schnellen Amortisation ist das Risiko der Investition besser abschätzbar und eingrenzbar. Außerdem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer positiven Rentabilität der Investition größer. 

In die Amortisationsrechnung  fließen viele Faktoren mit ein, wie Abnutzung, Zinsen usw. deshalb bertrachten wir hier nur mal die statische Amortisatonsrechnung, die stark vereinfacht ist.

Also.  Dieser Punkt markiert den Zeitpunkt, an dem das Unternehmen die anfänglichen Kosten als Gewinn verbuchen kann.
Also ist der Zeitpunkt der Amortisation der Punkt, an dem ein Unternehmen Gewinn verbucht und nicht der break even Point( Gewinnschwelle). Die Amortisation folgt allermeist direkt auf den break even point, also niemals davor! 

Mein Gott jetzt weiß ich wieder, weshalb ich dieses Studium abgebrochen habe und warum ich mir dann  in meiner kaufmännischen IHK Ausbildung gleich doppelt und dreifach in den Arsch gebissen hab. 

Denn  Rechnungswesen ist das ätzendste Fach im BWL Studium und der wohl wesentlichste Bestandteil einer kaufmännischen Ausbildung. 
Und da sie noch langweiliger ist, habe ich sie als schwerer empfunden.

Zum Thema Bitcoinmining. Ich hab keinen rechten Plan davon, das würde nämlch ein Verständnis um  Makrokonomie beeinhalten. 
Mein Gefühl sagt mir nur, dass es nicht das Unvernünftigste wäre, sämtliches Cryptokapital auf 5 Jahre einzufrieren, hinsichtlich der anderen Faktoren die das Risiko einer nicht mehr  zu kontrollierenden Inflation noch stark begünstigen. 
Wäre vielleicht zum Nachteil der Cryptoschürfer, aber hinsichtlich der Dezimierung der Gefahr, dass die Wirtschaft der gesamten Welt erheblichen Schaden erleidet, zu rechtfertigen. 

Außerdem wäre das ein effektive Maßnahme zu  Erholung des GPU Markts.

Jetzt aber genug zu dem Thema meinerseits, denn soweit ich mich erinnere sollte es ja immer um PC, Games und Hardware gehen und das ist auch gut so.*


----------



## Hoppss (11. April 2022)

biosat_lost schrieb:


> G(x) = E – K = 0
> Erlös = Preis × Stückzahl, also:
> *E = p * x
> Kosten = variable Kosten × Stückzahl + fixe Kosten, also: *
> ...


... mmm ... ich beobachte den Kleinanzeigenmarkt bereits seit Monaten, diesen Blog seit Beginn:
- Es werden unverändert horrende Preise für Altmetall aufgerufen!
- Neuware ist seit etwa 4 Wochen etwas günstiger geworden, aber immer noch weit von der UVP entfernt ... und dort ... eine "neue" 1050ti für 200€ oder selbst eine 1650 für den Preis, ist doch unverändert ein Witz!

Also, was wollte uns dieser geniale Artikel vor über einer Woche sagen? Hat sich der Autor möglicherweise einfach in den Jahreszahlen vertan? Ggf. meinte er ja garnicht 2022 sondern eher 2023 ... wer weiß ... derjenige hat offensichtlich eher etwas von einem "Analysten" ... die ja trotz allem wohl nicht zu schlecht bezahlt werden ...
Bis dahin ... warten wir doch einfach mal auf die Schwemme, wenn sie uns denn überfluten wird!


----------



## CrystalyseR (12. April 2022)

Bin eher auf die menge  trauriger Gesichter gespannt die eine Mining-Karte  aus ner Farm bekommen, deren Hardware verantwortliche keine passion für Leistungs/Belastungs/Verbrauchs Optimierung hatten (und  der Stromverbrauch womöglich eine sehr niedrige oder gar keine priorität hatte!)
gibt genug Leute  deren Wander-Rig's  mit "Fremdstrom von unwissenden Firmen" Betrieben werden :-/


----------



## -Shorty- (12. April 2022)

Jede Mining Karte wird doch mit zahmeren Taktraten und geringeren Verbräuchen betrieben als deren Stock-"Pendant".
Da haben doch 80% der User hier krassere "Optimierungen" an ihren Karten vorgenommen.

Beim Mining gehts eben nicht, wie beim Overclocking oder Gaming darum, das letzte bisschen Leistung herauszuholen. Dort bewegt man sich in einem Sweetspot zwischen Leistung und Verbrauch und der liegt grob gesagt eher bei 75% des Taktes, um eben den Verbrauch in Grenzen zu halten.

Dagegen schieben die meisten Gamer und Hobbytakter einfach alle Balken an den Anschlag bis Bildfehler auftreten, takten dann 50 Mhz zurück und behalten diese Settings über Jahre.
Was an den "Gamer"-Karten besser sein soll, frag ich mich ernsthaft.


----------



## facehugger (12. April 2022)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Was an den "Gamer"-Karten besser sein soll, frag ich mich ernsthaft.


Es geht nicht darum, daß Gaming-Karten besser sind, sondern das man (aus verschiedensten Gründen) eben keine Mining-Karte haben WILL oder ABBEKOMMT. 

Ist doch auch ok, muss jeder selbst für sich wissen... 

Gruß


----------



## belle (17. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Deswegen kaufe ich drei Sachen *nicht *gebraucht: CPU, GPU und Festplatte.


Ich kaufe GPU, HDD, Netzteil und Mainboard nicht gebraucht, obwohl ich mit der GTX 1070 Strix von 2018 (Rechnung) im Dezember 2020 für den PC der Frau Glück hatte. Bei den Komponenten ist Neuware mit Garantie letzten Endes oft günstiger.
Mit einer gebrauchten CPU hatte ich aber bisher keine Probleme. Mein alter Ryzen 1600 wurde 2018 gebraucht gekauft und kostete 74€. Mit der Restgarantie konnte ich die CPU sogar wegen des Segfault-Bugs von Zen unter Linux bei AMD gegen einen neuen Prozessor umtauschen. Dieser läuft nun bei der Schwester. Mein aktueller 2700 ist auch Gebrauchtware.
Mit einer möglichen Übertaktung von 3,9 GHz bei 1,17 Volt und 4,1 GHz bei 1,3 Volt ist es auch nicht das schlechteste non-X Modell. Prozessoren nutzen sich in 2 Jahren in der Regel kaum ab und in der Theorie müssen Artikel, die mit der Beschreibung "gebraucht, aber lauffähig" in der Bucht landen, auch funktionieren. Vielleicht hatte ich da auch bisher einfach Glück...

[x]Habe schon längst zu einem hohen Preis gekauft (GraKa Haupt-PC)...
Im Prinzip ist diese Antwort aber relativ. Eine RTX 3060 gab es letztes Jahr selten auch "schon" um die 500€, tendierte Richtung Weihnachten aber bis über 700€. Mittlerweile kann man eine RX 6700 XT "schon" für 600€ und eine RTX 3060 für "nur" 450€ ergattern. Ich denke diese Grafikkarten werden bestenfalls nochmal um 50€ fallen. An eine RTX 3060 für 300€ glaube ich erst parallel zu Lovelace. 
Grüße und frohe Ostern.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. April 2022)

Eine Mining-Karte kaufen ist per se jetzt kein No Go. Man muss halt wissen was man da macht und dem Gegenüber muss klar gemacht werden, dass er aufgrund seiner unternehmerischen Tätigkeit schön 1 Jahr Gewährleistung geben muss.

Wenn man das geklärt hat, muss man in erster Linie den VRAM gründlich durchtesten. Ist das erledigt, folgt die komplette Demontage und das Auswechseln der WLP und aller Pads, sowie die Grundreinigung.

Sind die Karten nicht länger als 6 Monate gelaufen, kannst selbst darauf verzichten und man braucht nur den grundlegenden Funktionstest machen.

Wenn Du natürlich ein Kevin bist und glaubst, dass ein mittelscharfes Foto der Verpackung auf ebay ausreichend Vertrauen erweckt und Du dann feststellst, dass deine neue alte Grafikkarte mit dem passenden 1000W Rasurbo-Netzteil ständig Streifen macht, dann ist Dir natürlich nicht zu helfen.


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2022)

biosat_lost schrieb:


> Außerdem wäre das ein effektive Maßnahme zu Erholung des GPU Markts.


In deinem Beitrag hast du ein Fehler, und zwar dieses hier =>
=>


biosat_lost schrieb:


> Zum Thema *Bitcoinmining*.


Wenn wir von Mining mit Grafikkarten sprechen, geht es in erster Linie um Ethereum und andere, aber nie um Bitcoin.


----------



## Richu006 (20. April 2022)

Keiner kann feststellen ob es eine mining grafikkarte war, oder nicht.

Meine 3090 mit Wasserkühlerblock schürft seit über nem Jahr, es gibt keine Veränderungen! Weder in der Leistung noch in den temperaturen. 
Zum verkaufen würde ich sie evtl. Zurück bauen auf Luft (je nach dem was der Käufer möchte) 
Dann wäre ein nagelneuer noch nie gebrauchter Originalkühler verbaut. Mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste und neuen Pads... 

Wie sollte man dieser Karte anmerken dass due zuvor 2 Jahre kryptos geschürft hat?


----------



## biosat_lost (4. Mai 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> In deinem Beitrag hast du ein Fehler, und zwar dieses hier =>
> =>
> 
> Wenn wir von Mining mit Grafikkarten sprechen, geht es in erster Linie um Ethereum und andere, aber nie um Bitcoin.


Danke dass du meine fehlerhaften Ausführungen berichtigst.  Ich hab mich noch nie ernsthaft mit dem Thema selbst zu minen auseinandergesetzt.

 Aber ich gaube auch nicht, dass Miningkarten eher zu meiden sind als Gamerkarten.

Ich hatte sowieso noch nie einen Defekt an einer Nvidia Karte, der nicht mechanisch verursacht war, weil  z.B. ich wiederholt testen musste, wie locker ein bestimmter Kondensator doch ist, bis ich ihn in der Hand hatte.

Nach meiner Erfahrung geht,  wenn überhaupt ein Spannungsphasenwandler des V-Rams kaputt und das passiert auch meist nur, wenn die Werksübertaktung des V-Rams, mit der notwendigen Übervoltung, den Rahmen der Möglichkeiten für die Karte allgemein, sprengte um das schnellste Modell zu sein, was dann öfters zu massenhaft Garantiefällen führte.  
Ich hatte aber tatsächlich mal eine GTx 780TI gekauft, die offensichtlich ne Minerkarte war.

Da war ein Zertifikat über eine Reperatur eines solchen Spannungsphasenwandlers dabei, also eine Rechnung auf der als Leistung das Beheben von Artefakten und das Langzeittesten auf artefaktfreien Betrieb aufgeführt war. Das war aber auch ein extemes OC Modell gewesen und da hatte man kein anderes Bios geflasht, oder so.

Dann passieren öfters Unfällle beim Flashen des Bioschips der Karte, wobei in üblen Fällen der Bioschip selbst defekt wird, oder man beschädigt eine Leiterbahn beim unsachgemäßen Einstecken in den PCIe Slot, oder schließt irgendetwas unglücklich und versehentlich kurz. 

Aber  einen elektronischen Defekt der durch extreme Benutzung, auch nicht bei dauerhaften Overlocking, entstanden ist, habe ich bei den~75 Nvida Karten, die ich in meinem Leben hatte, nie erlebt und da waren sicher noch einige andere Minerkarten bei, zu Zeiten als man die eher weniger untertaktete.  

Denke auch, dass ein sparsamer Dauerbetrieb eher von Vorteil ist, als der Betrieb durch einen Gamer, der ständig neue Übertaktungen ausprobiert und bencht und die Karte mit dem PC ungleich öfter startet.

Es sind bestimmt, ähnlich wie beim Auto, Temperatur und Lastwechsel, dazu häufiges drann Rumgegrabsche, was die Gefahr von Defekten erhöht.

Ne Mining Karte wird zumindest tendenziell nicht verbrauchter sein, als eine Karte eines Gamers, glaube ich.  

Zumindest nicht innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitrahmens. Dass man eine Grafikkarte durch jahrelanges Minen schon irgendwie fertig kriegt, das glaube ich wohl schon, aber eine gleichalte Gamerkarte hat nur Vorteile wenn  sie pfleglich behandelt wurde. 

Woran man Minerkarten erkennt, finde ich, dass sie meist so verdammt neu aussehen und gehäuft  verkauft werden.
Man sieht irgendwie, dass sie in den Slot gesteckt wurde und erst wieder raus, als man sie außer Betrieb nahm, zum Verkaufen. 
Also bei älteren Karten mit Kunststoffkühlgehäuse, das mit Aufklebern beklebt war, sah man das.


----------



## GEChun (3. Juni 2022)

In der Umfrage fehlt: Ich habe schon längst gekauft.

Wer sagt denn das der Preis zu hoch war?


----------



## Ryden85 (9. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Miningkarten sind also wenn der Miner wusste was er tat technisch einwandfrei und womöglich in einem besseren Zustand als private Spielekarten mit viel weniger Betriebsstunden. Der Hauptgrund, keine Mining-Karten zu kaufen am Gebrauchtmarkt dürfte daher tatsächlich sein, diese Leute nicht noch unterstützen zu wollen.


Sehe ich ähnlich, wenn eine Karte diese Tortour ohne Schaden überstanden hat, dann ist sie von meinem Gaming wohl eher wenig beeindruckt. Erinnert mich im Vergleich an Taxis, die man mit 400 Tkm kauft, diese haben wenn sie gut gewartet wurden, noch richtig gut laufende Motoren. 

Natürlich kann man immer Pech mit Second Hand Hardware haben, ich habe schon etliches gebraucht gekauft (alleine meine 3 letzten Grafikkarten schon, SSD etc) und hatte noch nie Probleme damit, vielleicht hatte ich nur Glück.

Zum guten Kurs würde ich aber eine Karte auch vom Miner kaufen, denn alternative (neu) wäre vom Scalper und den möchte man eigentlich auch nicht unterstützen, wobei man ihm grinsend dabei zusehen kann, wie er dickes Minus macht  das wäre es eigentlich auch schon wert, wenn er einem die RBB Rechnung dazulegt.


----------

